# Beautiful 8 Point



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out this great 8 point harvested by this young man last night, just beautiful. This bad boy aged at 7-1/2 years old, great buck to take. Want to take a guess on the gross score? I tell you what, the closest estimation will win a free game cam holder from us (Big Country Outdoors). In the event of a tie the 1st accurate response will win. Contest ends at 5pm today.

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors
&
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Super nice buck!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

158" nice buck!


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

I came up with 146. 



baynick


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

148"

Super nice 8 point, that's going to be a hard one to top


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

145b/c nice buck congrats! Nothing prettier than a big ole 8pt


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

that is a dandy! congrats to the young hunter!

as for score, 152 bc


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

144


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

137 3/8


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Super nice 8.

138 3/8"


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

149


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome 8pt 152 6/8's


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

143 5/8
Nice deer


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I just realized I forgot my deductions... o well


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

147 Nice old deer


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

147 3/8ths on the score, and a great score for that young man. Way to go!!! DEER ON!!!!!!!


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

151


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

155 1/8


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

142


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice.

153


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

151 3/8"


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

151


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nice deer!*

141


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

150, beautiful deer. Good job son!


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

153 7/8. Beautiful buck.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice, 152.5"


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

148 and 1/2.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

154 2/8


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

$1, Bob.


----------



## MrKrobotNik (Mar 31, 2011)

*Very Nice!!! ...*

149 1/4


----------



## 3rdCoastKiller (Jan 26, 2011)

great deer!!!!
142 3/8''


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

145 3/8 and nice, congrats


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Gonna say 140 even. Real nice look to that buck.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

151 1/4


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

147 4/8


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Super nice 8, I'm guessing 139


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Excellent buck!!! 153 3/8


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh man some of you guys are right on top of the gross score, within an 1/8". As soon as the gross score is nailed I'll post it up. However if it's not exact the closest person will be announced later on today for the free game cam.

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

152 2/8


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

144 6/8


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

143- that is a stud of a buck


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

153 1/8


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

147 1/8 Awesome deer


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

149 and 5/8

Nice buck! I love big 8 pointers.


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

156 5/8 :work: great buck


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*143 1/8*

143 1/8


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

142 5/8''


----------



## hadawife (Aug 5, 2009)

149 3/8


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

146 3/8


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

148 1/4


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

140 3/8


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

151 1/2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

boatlift said:


> Oh man some of you guys are right on top of the gross score, within an 1/8". As soon as the gross score is nailed I'll post it up. However if it's not exact the closest person will be announced later on today for the free game cam.
> 
> Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


$.01, Bob.


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

149 1/8 Nice Buck!!


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

148 3/8


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

144 1/8


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Love those dark horns...

145 3/8


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

148 3/8


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang will 5:00 ever get here so I can tell you what he scores!!! One of you guys is within an 1/8".

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

137 5/8


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

138 1/2"


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

140 even


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

This is fun. I was blessed to be able to help guide this young man on his hunt. All i can say is I've seen some big deer in my life and this is the biggest 8 point I've put my hands on. 1/8" from an exact match. You guys are good!!!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

141 1/8


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a stab at it, how about 152 7/8. what ever it scores it's a great buck!!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

152 5/8...very nice


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

146 5/8 nice buck.


----------



## ROACHRANCH (Mar 9, 2011)

*BUCK*

133 sweet


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

147 5/8


----------



## calvin (May 3, 2005)

158 1/8 nice 8pt long beams


----------



## bluesboys69 (Aug 18, 2010)

156 and id bet 26 inches mass


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

153" he has got some beams on him....


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

144 1/2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

147 5/8


----------



## TXFlats05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice buck!! 144 3/8


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

142


----------



## 7mag (Jun 23, 2009)

*score*

149 1/2


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice deer. My guess is 147 7/8


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

149 2/8 Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

smcmurrey said:


> Nice, 152.5"


We've got us a winner!! Great job scoring SMCMURREY, you were an 1/8" off. The final gross score was *152-3/8*", just an awesome buck. SMC give me a shout when you can so I can mail you your game cam holder. That was a fun little game, I'll post up more as the season continues & do more giveaways for my fellow 2coolers.....

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Great job smcmurrey!!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

163


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a Beaut for sure. Give that kid a pat on the back for me.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

boatlift said:


> We've got us a winner!! Great job scoring SMCMURREY, you were an 1/8" off. The final gross score was *152-3/8*", just an awesome buck. SMC give me a shout when you can so I can mail you your game cam holder. That was a fun little game, I'll post up more as the season continues & do more giveaways for my fellow 2coolers.....
> 
> Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


Man, I gave the whole number, almost on the money! Lol

Congrats to the winner! :cheers:

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

boatlift said:


> We've got us a winner!! Great job scoring SMCMURREY, you were an 1/8" off. The final gross score was *152-3/8*", just an awesome buck. SMC give me a shout when you can so I can mail you your game cam holder. That was a fun little game, I'll post up more as the season continues & do more giveaways for my fellow 2coolers.....
> 
> Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


Sometimes you get lucky, guess I should get a lotto ticket now. Thanks Michael and I'll give you a call tomorrow.

Stan.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

boatlift said:


> Check out this great 8 point harvested by this young man last night, just beautiful. This bad boy aged at 7-1/2 years old, great buck to take. Want to take a guess on the gross score? I tell you what, the closest estimation will win a free game cam holder from us (Big Country Outdoors). In the event of a tie the 1st accurate response will win. Contest ends at 5pm today.
> 
> Tight Lines & Happy Hunting
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


Excellent Buck, Congrats to the young man! Love those dark horns..good kill!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome deer.... love them big 8's


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome Buck


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

144 3/8


----------



## BigRed6967 (Dec 9, 2010)

135 1/4


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations!! 163"


----------

